# was kann man aus einer alten kaputten CPU noch machen?



## MICHI123 (1. April 2005)

hi
ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche

also was könnt man daraus so machen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2005)

MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
> Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche
> 
> also was könnt man daraus so machen?



veranstalte eine prozession für die CPU...   


wegschmeissen halt. wenn ICH alles behalen würde, was man nicht mehr zu dem dazu eigentlich gedachten zweck benutzen kann, dann könnte ich die kölner mülldeponie dellbrück als lagerstätte aufkaufen...


----------



## Baker79 (1. April 2005)

Herbboy am 01.04.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du könntest vorsichtig den DIE ablösen (keine ahnung, ob und wie das geht)  und nen taster drunter basteln und die cpu dann als klingelknopf verwenden


----------



## MICHI123 (1. April 2005)

Baker79 am 01.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> du könntest vorsichtig den DIE ablösen (keine ahnung, ob und wie das geht)  und nen taster drunter basteln und die cpu dann als klingelknopf verwenden


wasn der DIE? Aber als Klingelknopf wär net schlecht...


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2005)

MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 01.04.2005 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist der eigentliche kern der CPU, das teil in der mitte bzw. bei nem A64 die obere fläche der CPU.


----------



## N8Mensch (1. April 2005)

*Kunstwerk*



			
				MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
> Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche
> 
> also was könnt man daraus so machen?


Man könnte die CPU zu einem weiteren Teil des Müllberges machen, den die Menschheit anhäuft.

Ok, das war blöd...  

Hänge die CPU doch neben das Mainboard. Vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr dazu (Tastatur, Graka, Ram, Kabel, usw..) und am Ende hast du einen kompletten Rechner an der Wand. Oder alles auf ein Brett genagelt und Metalliclack drüber.
Wenn mans richtig macht (mit z.B.: drehenden Lüftern und so), könnte ich mir das sehr schön vorstellen   .

Hey, warum fliegen eigentlich meine defekten Hardwareteile in Schubladen rum? *dankefüraufdieideegebracht*


----------



## Max_Power (1. April 2005)

Herbboy am 01.04.2005 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die obere fläche eines A64 is doch der Heatspreader, wenn ich mich richtig erinner... der Die/Kern sieht genauso aus, nur versteckt er sich halt unter einem Heatspreader, der den OC-Freaks etwas den spaß versaut *g*

ich würd mir ne defekte CPU wahrscheinlich irgendwo ins Auto packen (an den spiegel oder so), oder als Deko an den Monitor, wenn da noch platz is. n kaputtes mainboard kann man evtl als Seitenwand für n PC verwenden, manche boards haben kleine löcher, da kann man ne blaue led dahinterpacken, dann leuchtet das cool


----------



## Volcom (1. April 2005)

zuschneiden und als an/ausschalter benutzen , also an die case anbauen .wäre eigentlich n lustiger mod *vorstell*

ich hab hier auch noch n durchgebrannten  amd 3000 rumliegen


----------



## MICHI123 (2. April 2005)

das sind ja nen paar coole ideen. 
Als klingelknopf wäre cool aber der is ja unten den würd ich dann ja nie sehen. 
An die Wand hängen wär ganz cool...
als powerknopf vom pc wär auch gut... aber ich schätze dafür müsst ich das case zurechtsägen oder so weil das sonst nur wie aufkeklebt wirkt...


----------



## Baker79 (3. April 2005)

MICHI123 am 02.04.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja nen paar coole ideen.
> Als klingelknopf wäre cool aber der is ja unten den würd ich dann ja nie sehen.
> An die Wand hängen wär ganz cool...
> als powerknopf vom pc wär auch gut... aber ich schätze dafür müsst ich das case zurechtsägen oder so weil das sonst nur wie aufkeklebt wirkt...



klingelknopf siehst du nicht??? dann mach nen lichtschalter draus.
als pc schalter wär mir ne cpu zu gross.


----------



## steppenork (3. April 2005)

MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
> Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche
> 
> also was könnt man daraus so machen?


Ich hab meinen alten kaputten Athlon XP in Plexiglas "verpackt" und dann als Schlüsselanhänger verwendet. Ecken und Pins abgeschliffen hab ich nicht. Etwas globig, aber hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Thomsn (3. April 2005)

steppenork am 03.04.2005 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meinen alten kaputten Athlon XP in Plexiglas "verpackt" und dann als Schlüsselanhänger verwendet. Ecken und Pins abgeschliffen hab ich nicht. Etwas globig, aber hat nicht jeder.



Einer aus meiner Schule hat auch ne XP CPU als Anhänger "umfunktioniert".
Er hat einfach nur die Pins platgedrückt, ein Loch (nicht in den DIE) reingbort, und das hängt nun so an seiner Federmape.

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass das sehr stören wird.
Auf jeden Fall sieht es gar nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## zectOr (3. April 2005)

Thomsn am 03.04.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> steppenork am 03.04.2005 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kauf dir bei e-bay noch ganz vll verschiedene Cpus und häng sie in einer reihe an die wand mit einem Kurzen Zettel mit infos über die CPU.....

mfg zectOr


----------



## stoneXX (4. April 2005)

zectOr am 03.04.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 03.04.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sone art CPU-Museum?


----------



## Gunter (4. April 2005)

ich hab ne alte 486er-CPU am rückspiegel im auto hängen. ne kleine kette an die pins an einer ecke gelötet, und so baumelt das jetz da... absoluter blickfang! *g*


----------



## Starsucker (4. April 2005)

zectOr am 03.04.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 03.04.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oder mach dir eine schöne Halskette daraus...


----------



## taks (7. April 2005)

oder du kelbst sie an deinen hinterkopf und behauptest du bist n roboter


----------



## chaos-inc (10. April 2005)

Verkaufen bei ebay. Irgendeiner kauft´s schon.
Genau wie die W-LAN Kabel, Service Packs oder neue sowie leere Windows Ordner   

Versuch doch mal das Ding aufzumachen und die noch guten Transistoren auszulöten!

Greetz


----------



## i_want_money (14. April 2005)

MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
> Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche
> 
> also was könnt man daraus so machen?


Also ich würd daraus Müll machen.
Oder weisst du noch einen Grund warum du es behalten soltest?
Ich denke nicht.

M f G
i_want_money


----------



## emule86 (15. April 2005)

chaos-inc am 10.04.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufen bei ebay. Irgendeiner kauft´s schon.
> Genau wie die W-LAN Kabel, Service Packs oder neue sowie leere Windows Ordner
> 
> Versuch doch mal das Ding aufzumachen und die noch guten Transistoren auszulöten!
> ...



rofl    das kenn ich


----------



## N-Traxx (15. April 2005)

chaos-inc am 10.04.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufen bei ebay. Irgendeiner kauft´s schon.
> Genau wie die W-LAN Kabel, Service Packs oder neue sowie leere Windows Ordner
> 
> Versuch doch mal das Ding aufzumachen und die noch guten Transistoren auszulöten!
> ...



Ich bräuchte einen BUZ90AF für meinen defekten TV


----------



## geilesluder (24. April 2005)

Verscherbel den Dreck als Defekt bei ebay. Dann kriegste bestimmt noch 10 EUR für.


----------



## Rumsi (24. April 2005)

taks am 07.04.2005 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> oder du kelbst sie an deinen hinterkopf und behauptest du bist n roboter


*lol*   

Du könntest ein paar alte CPU's auf einen tisch kleben(quasi wie ein schachbrett) und dann die fugen mit transparentem silikon zumachen,  würde sicher gut aussehen.


----------



## Baker79 (24. April 2005)

Rumsi am 24.04.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest ein paar alte CPU's auf einen tisch kleben(quasi wie ein schachbrett) und dann die fugen mit transparentem silikon zumachen,  würde sicher gut aussehen.



dafür reicht aber meistens eine defekte cpu nicht aus.  
und da er nur 1 hat, wird das wohl auch nix. wobei man sich ja noch ein paar AMD FX-55 kaufen könnte und da die pins verbiegen   (am besten 1 mehr kaufen und den mir schiggn, aber ganz  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2005)

Baker79 am 24.04.2005 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rumsi am 24.04.2005 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde p4ee 3,46 nehmen und auf der herdplatte vergessen.
so ganz ohne pins dürften die sich nämlich deutlich besser aufkleben lassen.


----------



## Baker79 (24. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 24.04.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 24.04.2005 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch gut. ich bin aber AMD anhänger und deswegen kam mir der FX-55 in den sinn  . effekt ist ja das selbe


----------



## gamer92 (19. Mai 2005)

top einfall:
Löte den CPU auf nen messingring drauf
1A schlagwaffe.

Ne Scherz bei seite:
50 jahr aufheben, und an ein Museum als uraltcpu für1000€ verkaufen


----------



## eg0 (2. Juni 2005)

MICHI123 am 02.04.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> An die Wand hängen wär ganz cool...


steck ihn doch ins Mainboard...


----------



## TheNightShadow (3. Juni 2005)

eg0 am 02.06.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 02.04.2005 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ne neue Mode draus und lasse ihn an dein Ohr pircen oder Bauchnabel, Brustwarze oder Zunge (allerdings ander nur die Die^^)


----------



## BirneDatObst (6. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe mir meinen alten 166er ins Zimmer gehängt.
Mainboard, CPU, CPU-Cooler, RAM, Graka, Soundkarte.
Sieht richtig cool aus.


----------



## ldrake (27. Juni 2005)

taks am 07.04.2005 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> oder du kelbst sie an deinen hinterkopf und behauptest du bist n roboter





			
				TheNightShadow am 03.06.2005 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> eg0 am 02.06.2005 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*rofl*

Ne, im Ernst, ich würde einen Schlüsselanhänger daraus machen


----------



## Flyer24 (27. Juni 2005)

ldrake am 27.06.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *rofl*
> 
> Ne, im Ernst, ich würde einen Schlüsselanhänger daraus machen



Na wenn schon die Rede von Schlüsselanhängern ist , hier mal meiner 

http://img205.echo.cx/my.php?image=schluesselanhaenger35hm.jpg

Der geköpfte A64 3000+  funzt noch einwandfrei , durch das Entfernen des Heatspreaders hab ich gute 9° C weniger


----------



## unpluged (27. Juni 2005)

MICHI123 am 01.04.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich hab hier so einen alten kaputten cpu rumliegen, da frag ich mich was man noch mit machen könnte. (das alte kaputte mainboard hängt als deko an der wand.
> Ich hab ma nen how2 gelesen nach dem man den zum schlüsselanhänger umbauen kann.Aber das find ich dumm, alel pins abschleifen die ecken runden... das bringt net und dann stört der nur in der tasche
> 
> also was könnt man daraus so machen?



2006 kann man seinen Elektronschrott kostenfrei abgeben, warte bis dann.


----------

